# Kubota L225DT Transmission Problems



## Stephen Lowe (Aug 31, 2020)

My old Kubota L225DT won't go into 1st or 3rd; 5th or 7th. Works fine in Reverse, and in 2nd/6th and 4th/8th. I have been using it for the past few years like this, but I have the tractor split for a new Clutch, so was wondering if I could get some advice / suggestions on how to fix the shifting problem as long as it is already split. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Stephen, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may have bent shifting forks?? Pull the cover off of the transmission and have a look.


----------



## Stephen Lowe (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks BigT,

I pulled the cover and the forks and gears look fine. However, only 2 of the 3 original springs that hold down the balls on the shifter rods were there. The 3rd had a smaller, really weak spring installed. My wife had the reverse gear replaced a few years back when I was working overseas, so the local shade tree mechanic must have lost one and replaced it with the weak spring; and that has slowly lost it's "spring" till it pushes down on the ball hardly at all. Could that issue cause the problem? It was the left-most spring as you face forward (as if sitting in the seat).


----------

